
FBI director says China aims to become “world's only superpower” - tartoran
https://www.axios.com/fbi-director-china-superpower-93ba35f1-7ee9-4795-bc88-bf8e84b0e673.html
======
min2bro
Well.There is no problem in day-dreaming.

~~~
jacquesm
It could easily happen.

